# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  نبذة مختصرة عن الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك حفظه الله

## أبو مالك المديني

نبذة مختصرة عن السيرة الذاتية 
للشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك حفظه الله






اسمه ونسبه: عبدالرحمن بن ناصر بن براك بن إبراهيم البراك، ينحدر نسبه من بطن آل عُرينه المتفرع من قبيلة سُبيع المُضرية العدنانية. 

كنيته: أبو عبد الله. 

ميلاده ونشأته: ولد الشيخ في بلدة البكيرية من منطقة القصيم في سنة 1352هـ. وتوفي والده وهو صغير فلم يدركه، وتولت والدته تربيته فربته خير تربية، وقدر الله أن يصاب الشيخ بمرض تسبب في ذهاب بصره، وهو في التاسعة من عمره. 

طلبه للعلم ومشايخه: بدأ الشيخ طلب العلم صغيراً، فحفظ القرآن وعمره اثنتا عشرة سنة تقريباً، وكان قد بدأ قراءته على بعض أقاربه ثم على مقرئ البلد عبدالرحمن بن سالم الكريديس، وطلب العلم في بلده على الشيخ محمد بن مقبل المقبل قاضي البكيرية، والشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله السبيل (قاضي البكيرية، والخبراء، والبدائع بعد شيخه ابن مقبل). 

ثم قُدِّرَ له السفر إلى مكة، ومكث بها بضع سنين، فقرأ فيها على الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الخليفي إمام المسجد الحرام، وهناك التقى برجل فاضل من كبار تلاميذ العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم وهو الشيخ صالح بن حسين العراقي، ثم أرتحل عام 1369هـ برفقة الشيخ العراقي إلى الشيخ ابن باز حين كان قاضياً في بلدة الدلم، ومكث عند الشيخ ابن باز قرابة السنتين، وكان مدة إقامته لها أثر كبير في حياته العلمية. 

دراسته النظامية: ثم التحق الشيخ بالمعهد العلمي في الرياض حين افتتاحه في تأريخ 1/1/1371هـ، ثم تخرج منه، وألتحق بكلية الشريعة سنة 1378هـ. وتتلمذ في المعهد، والكلية على مشايخ كثيرين من أبرزهم: العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله، ودرسهم في المعهد في التفسير، وأصول الفقه. و العلامة عبدالرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله ودرسهم في التوحيد، والنحو، ثم أصول الفقه، وآخرين رحمهم الله جميعاً. وكان أيضا يحضر بعض دروس العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ. 
و أكبر مشايخه عنده، وأعظمهم أثراً في نفسه العلامة الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله، الذي أفاد منه أكثر من خمسين عاما بدءاً من عام 1369هـ حين كان الإمام ابن باز في بلدة الدلم إلى وفاته في عام 1420 هـ، ثم شيخه العراقي الذي أستفاد منه حب الدليل، ونبذ التقليد، والتدقيق في علوم اللغة، والنحو، والصرف، والعروض. 

محفوظاته: حَفِظَ الشيخ القرآن العظيم، وبلوغ المرام، وكتاب التوحيد، وكشف الشبهات، والأصول الثلاثة، وشروط الصلاة، والآجرومية، وقطر الندى، وألفية ابن مالك وغيرها. 

وهناك متون يستحضرها الشيخ استحضارا قوياً كالتدمرية، وشرح الطحاوية فلا يُحصى كم مرة دَرَّسَها الشيخ، وقُرِأَتْ عليه في الجامعة والمسجد، وكذا وزاد المستقنع وغيرها. 

الأعمال التي تولاها: عمل الشيخ مدرساً في المعهد العلمي في مدينة الرياض ثلاث سنين من سنة 1379هـ إلى سنة 1381هـ، ثم انتقل بعدها إلى التدريس في كلية الشريعة بالرياض، ولما افتتحت كلية أصول الدين نقل إليها في قسم العقيدة، وعمل مدرساً فيهما إلى أن تقاعد عام 1420 هـ، وأشرف خلالها على العشرات من الرسائل العلمية (ماجستير ودكتوراه)، وبعد التقاعد رغبت الكلية التعاقد معه فأبى، كما راوده سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله على أن يتولى العمل في الإفتاء مراراً فتمنع، ورضي منه شيخه أن ينيبه على الإفتاء في دار الإفتاء في الرياض في فصل الصيف حين ينتقل المفتون إلى مدينة الطائف، فأجاب الشيخ حياءً، إذ تولى العمل في فترتين ثم تركه. 
وبعد وفاة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله طلب منه سماحة المفتي الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ أن يكون عضو إفتاء، وألح عليه في ذلك فامتنع، وآثر الانقطاع للتدريس في مسجده. 

جهوده في نشر للعلم: جلس الشيخ للتعليم في مسجده الذي يتولى إمامته -مسجد الخليفي بحي الفاروق-، ومعظم دروسه فيه، وكذلك التدريس في بيته مع بعض خاصة طلابه، وله دروس في مساجد أخرى، إضافة إلى مشاركاته الكثيرة في الدورات العلمية المكثفة التي تقام في الصيف، وإلقائه للمحاضرات في مدينة الرياض، وغيرها من مناطق المملكة، وتبلغ دروسه الأسبوعية أكثر من عشرين درساً في علوم الشريعة المختلفة، ويتميز الشيخ أيضا بإقراء علوم اللغة، والمنطق، والبلاغة. 

وتعرض على الشيخ بعض الأسئلة من موقع الشيخ ناصر العمر، وموقع الشيخ محمد المنجد، وموقع الشيخ سلمان العودة حفظهم الله جميعاً. 

طلابه : طلاب الشيخ كُثُرٌ يتعذر على العاد حصرهم، وغالبهم من أساتذة الجامعات، والدعاة المعروفين، وغيرهم ممن يستفيدون من الشيخ من العامة والخاصة. ويتابع كثير من طلاب العلم من خارج البلاد دروس الشيخ عبر الإنترنت على الهواء مباشرة من موقع البث الإسلامي. 

احتسابه : وللشيخ جهود كبيرة معروفة في الأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر، ومناصحة المسؤلين والكتابة لهم، وتحذير الناس من البدع، وسائر الانحرافات، والمخالفات، وله في ذلك فتاوى سارت بها الركبان. 

اهتمامه بأمور المسلمين: للشيخ حفظه الله اهتمام بالغ بأمور المسلمين في جميع أنحاء العالم فهو كثير الحزن، والتألم لما يحدث لهم في كثير من البلاد دائم المتابعةِ لأخبارهم خصوصا وقت الأزمات، وهو دائم المبادرة بالقنوت، والدعاء لهم في الصلاة، والدعاء على أعدائهم، وله عدة فتاوى في هذا الخصوص انتشرت في كل مكان. 

زهده، وورعه : وللشيخ زهد في الشهرة، والظهور، وولع بهضم النفس واحتقارها، وتواضع عجيب، وبساطه متناهية، وتقلل في المأكل، والملبس، والمركب، والمسكن، يعرف ذلك كل من رآه، وعاشره. ومن تواضعه استنكافه عن التأليف مع استجماعه لأدواته: من إطلاع واسع ودراية بكلام السلف والخلف، ومعلومات غزيرة في شتى الفنون، وحفظ للأدلة، وعقل راجح حصيف، وإدراك لمناط الخلاف، و قدرة عجيبة على تحرير محل النزاع. وأشرطته ودروسه خير شاهد، ولو فرغت الأشرطة التي سجلت دروسه، و تعليقات الطلاب التي تلقوها عنه لرأى من لم يعرفه عجباً . 

والشيخ متميز بتبحره في علم العقيدة، وله في ذلك اليد الطولى، وهو من أهم من يُرْجَع إليه اليوم في ذلك. 

عبادته: يختم الشيخ القرآن تقريباً كل عشرة أيام، ولا يترك صيام الاثنين والخميس إلا لعارض، ولا يترك قيام الليل بل يقوم قبل الفجر بحوالي ساعتين كل ليلة، وهو شديد البر بأمه جداً حتى إنه ترك الحج عدة سنوات مراعاة لها، ويستأذنها في كل أمر حتى في خروجه من البيت، بل ويستأذنها في أعظم من ذلك، وبره بها لا يتسع له هذا الاختصار. 

ثناء العلماء عليه: أثنى على الشيخ كثير من العلماء، بل لم نر أحداً ممن عرفه توقف في الثناء عليه، ومنهم سماحة العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله شيخه فقد قال عنه مرة: إنه رجل مسدد، وتقدم تكليفه له في الفتيا مكانه فهو محل ثقته. ولما سأل الشيخُ محمدُ المنجد العلامةَ ابنَ عثيمين في آخر أيامه من نسألُ بعدَك؟ فأثنى عليه، وعلى الشيخ صالح الفوزان، ووجه لسؤالهما. 

وأما ثناء المشايخ الذين هم من طبقة تلاميذه فلا يمكن حصره هنا. 

إنتاجه العلمي : تقدم أن الشيخ عازف عن التأليف بسبب ازدرائه لنفسه كما تقدم، وانشغاله بالتعليم، مما أدى إلى قلة مؤلفاته لكن للشيخ دروس، وشروح كثيرة مسجلة منها على سبيل المثال: مقدمة في علم العقيدة، وشرح الأصول الثلاثة، وشرح القواعد الأربع، وشرح كتاب التوحيد، وشرح كتاب كلمة الإخلاص لابن رجب، وشرح حائية ابن أبى داود، وشرح مسائل الجاهلية، وشرح العقيدة الواسطية، وشرح العقيدة الطحاوية، وشرح مجردة لوامع الأنوار في عقائد أهل الآثار لابن شكر الشافعي، وشرح كتاب عمدة الأحكام (الطهارة) وعقيدة أصحاب الحديث، وملحة الأعراب، وغيرها كثير جداً، وما لم يسجل أكثر. وقد خرج له رسالة بعنوان جواب في الإيمان ونواقضه، وسيخرج قريباً -إن شاء الله- شرح للتدمرية. 

نسأل الله أن يبارك في عمر الشيخ، ويهيئ له من يجمع علومه، وفتاواه؛ فإنها محررة قائمة على الدليل والتحري، والدقة، وبعد النظر، نحسبه كذلك، ولا نزكيه على الله، كما نسأله سبحانه أن يمد في عمره على العافية، وتقوى الله سبحانه وتعالى، وينفع المسلمين بعلمه. 

وفي هذا الرابط بعض فتاوى الشيخ: 
http://saaid.net/Warathah/ALBarak/index.htm 

وفي هذا الرابط تجد بث بعض دروس الشيخ: 
http://liveislam.com/series/albarak.html 

وفي هذا الرابط بعض دروسه، ومحاضرات الشيخ في المسجلة في الشبكة: 
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...scholar_id=166 

انتهى المقصود من مختصر الترجمة للشيخ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم. 

وأصل هذه ترجمة قديمة أضيف إليها بعض الإضافات من بعض معارف الشيخ، ومقربيه ممن يرجو ألا يُعلم به لئلا يغضب الشيخ عليه. 

حرر في شهر صفر عام 1425هـ . 

[الكاتب: القسم العلمي] من شبكة حائل الدعوية



https://saaid.net/Warathah/1/albarak.htm

----------


## مختار بن يحي

رحم الله علمائنا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> رحم الله علمائنا


آمين، والشيخ البراك حي أسأل الله تعالى أن يطيل عمره ويحسن عمله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t133663/

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> والشيخ البراك حي أسأل الله تعالى أن يطيل عمره ويحسن عمله.


آمين .

----------

